# my first roller kit box



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

hi
Hi all 
I decided to build me a roller kit box for my rollers and to get more space out of my 10 by 8 by 8 main loft which has to room one side for my homers and the other side for my NY flights , tippler and rollers , etc, The kit box is just a small loft they are easy to clean because the bottom is chicken wire so there not must to scrap at the bottom floor compare to my main loft i have to scape the floor because it made out of wood, remember guys kit boxes are not just for rollers and tipplers but for homer too if you racing them mike Tyson use one on his show for his racers, the one i building is 6 feet by 4 feet by 4 feet this is just the frame after i Finnish i will post it some photo when it done.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

looking good, The bird man of Aguadilla P.R !


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

lol ,i forgot you got your name as orock obe


----------



## MH Flyer (Nov 7, 2012)

Excellent workmanship Rafael. Looks really good Bro.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks , in the future i will make more of these instead of a big loft they are so easy to clean no wooded floors


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

Put some Tippler in there.


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

Very nice. anxious to see it with birds inside.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

RX9s I have Tipplers in my main loft with my N.Y flights but for now i only have 5 tippler and not going to fly them because they are my main breeders, but their kids, i will when i reach 8 young birds, most likey i will make another kits box for them in the future, Good flights and tippler are hard to come by here in PR i am lucky what i have now so not going to lose my main birds same goes for my flights and roller, we have lots of hawks and falcons here in pr , also i am lucky here in my small town we have about 30 pigeons keepers but mostly homers , i do have good line of homers too


----------

